# Best places to work after leaving Target?



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm thinking about the rest of my career. My intuition is that I'm at a career ceiling at Target, very little likelihood of promotion. Better pay and benefits are important, but also a fairly good work environment (which is where Target is okay).  I've been with Target for over three years, am over age 40, have a degree, and left a different occupation due to burnout and stress.

In this COVID-era economy, which might last a while, what are the best companies to work for who would actively value my work experience at Target?

I've thought about a lateral transfer to a different Target store.  The problem is I'd be stuck yet another year at a so-so pay rate, and with less than 30 hours/week hours worked, I'm still stuck with "limited" benefits for yet another year, hence no Target health insurance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2020)

Costco.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 13, 2020)

Costco or Home Depot.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 13, 2020)

A lateral move to another Target is pointless unless it is closer to home. There is no guarantee of how many hours you will get at the other store.

Go on LinkedIn with an updated resume and post what you want to do.

If you are staying in retail I keep working on Target until you get another position. The fact you have been at Target three years will help.

Remember when you get interviews that it is a two way street and ask questions especially about management turnover.

IMHO Management turnover is the greatest indicator of how a company is run.

Good luck.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> A lateral move to another Target is pointless unless it is closer to home. There is no guarantee of how many hours you will get at the other store.
> 
> Go on LinkedIn with an updated resume and post what you want to do.
> 
> ...


In retail, management turnover is usually high.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> In retail, management turnover is usually high.


In retail, turnover is high.... PERIOD.

One of the few jobs where you work varying hours from day to day and week to week, constantly interacting with your customers, expected to work both Saturday and Sunday, likely don't qualify for insurance, and make less than $40,000 year.  It's a hard occupation.


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 13, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I'm thinking about the rest of my career. My intuition is that I'm at a career ceiling at Target, very little likelihood of promotion. Better pay and benefits are important, but also a fairly good work environment (which is where Target is okay).  I've been with Target for over three years, am over age 40, have a degree, and left a different occupation due to burnout and stress.
> 
> In this COVID-era economy, which might last a while, what are the best companies to work for who would actively value my work experience at Target?
> 
> I've thought about a lateral transfer to a different Target store.  The problem is I'd be stuck yet another year at a so-so pay rate, and with less than 30 hours/week hours worked, I'm still stuck with "limited" benefits for yet another year, hence no Target health insurance.


You have a degree in what?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2020)

Go banking they pay more.  There are lots of easy steady work.  Lockbox, mailroom, data center. Search any of the big banks in your city that have offices in the downtown area. Look on their website and search the job openings.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Go banking they pay more.  There are lots of easy steady work.  Lockbox, mailroom, data center. Search any of the big banks in your city that have offices in the downtown area. Look on their website and search the job openings.


 Banking...😴


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 19, 2020)

Government is another. Hurry before budget hiring freezes kick in.

Edit:  Before anyone thinks they don't have the qualifications, check local government sites.  Two different counties here were looking for people to work at the counties' shelters and 911 call takers.  Cleaning up poop and feeding and exercising animals required nothing but high school diploma or GED and the ability to carry heavy dogs, and the poorer county had a range of pay where the lowest was $30k a year, the richer county $35k bottom range.  911 call takers also had a similar yearly pay, and you had to be able to pass a typing test that was focused on typing in information while talking, sit for long periods, and pass a physical first.  I'm sure there are more unskilled and semi-skilled jobs.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 19, 2020)

I did two jobs of Target and a TV station for about a year.  Target actually paid more and the working hours were better. Waking up at 3am and working from 4am to 130pm was not fun.  

I went from Target to a State Govt job.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 20, 2020)

Call center or appointment setter if you look right you can work at home which with covid running around would be safer than working with the public especially considering the nasty attitudes of the people.


----------

